# Blood Hunter - Flesh-eating Louisiana Swamp Creatures



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

A new Kindle edition of my horror thriller Blood Hunter http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y5HD9E?tag=sidisalive-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B003Y5HD9E&adid=0BBYY0TNS9QPDXV6JGEZ& from Crossroad Press is on sale now for just 99 cents. 







Drop by and check it out.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome! Congrats on your book! Looks great! I will check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sydney, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds good! And for a buck, I couldn't resist - downloaded, and on my TBR list!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, r0b0d0c, and I appreciate it Shawn.

Ann, did the profile tweaks Friday. I really like the boards and do plan to hang around.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I got to do a nice interview recently in which I talk about the writing of Blood Hunter. It was a fun opportunity.

http://www.sonyaclark.net/2010/09/interview-with-author-sidney-williams.html

Blood Hunter is now it's regular price, $2.99, by the way.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Blood Hunter is now available for the Nook http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Blood-Hunter/Sidney-Williams/e/2940011081880/?itm=1&USRI=blood+hunter.

And it's available on Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Hunter/dp/B003Y5HD9E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1287792415&sr=8-2


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

A brief video interview about Blood Hunter. Probably ready for MST3K treatment, but a little more about the book nonetheless.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=5A9815E972008709


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Still my top selling title.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Added a Kindle preview on my blog recently: http://sidneywilliams.blogspot.com/2011/01/blood-hunter-sample.html  Easy way to "look inside."


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

We're definitely looking at a record month. Get your copy today.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Blood Hunter's paper version was my third published novel and followed my vampire novel Night Brothers, not yet available as a #Kindle edition.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Tweet from Scarlett Rugers ‏@thebookdesignr
If your a fan of Dexter and the X Files you will love this book.' Blood Hunter by @Sidney_Williams Im so on to it.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon reviewer on Blood Hunter: "You could say the story here has been told a thousand times before. Monsters. People facing off against monsters. But here Williams has done something unusual...he's planted within this tale a mix of crime and cops and regional lore that blends effortlessly into a fabulously enjoyable feast of mystery and mild gore."


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

New review. http://www.amazon.com/review/R1A6GUY32BYJAF/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B003Y5HD9E&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of the Amazon reviews on this book have disappeared, but they remain on Goodreads. Ryne Douglas Pearson, author of "The Donzerly Light" had this to say:

"Recommended for a night time read, in a room alone, and just to make it fun do so on a windy night so you can wonder about that sound just outside the window. It's probably the wind. Probably.”


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Still bargain-priced at $2.99.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

New review: https://www.amazon.com/review/R8IWQFNDIZ5OL/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B003Y5HD9E&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

From the newest review: "The characters, even the minor ones, are rich and fully developed, and the story never quite goes where I think it will. Having spent a good amount of time in Louisiana, I love how this book captures the folklore and nature of its locality."


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

FB post comparing the ebook cover with the original mass market paperback edition: https://www.facebook.com/SidneyWilliamsBooks/photos/a.598809440165328.1073741826.203792449667031/1377478362298428/?type=3&theater


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon reviewer: Blood Hunter is one of the best pieces of horror fiction I have read in some time. As a fan of the genre, I am generally disappointed (more and more so lately) by flat characters or predictable storylines, but this book doesn't succumb to either of those pitfalls.


----------

